# One piece rod cut into a two piece ??



## CoastalBent

I have a customer who is going to fish for golden dorado in South America. The plane they're flying in on won't fit full size rods, so he wants me to cut his 1 piece rods in half and turn them into two piece....

I'm looking for suggestions on the best way to do this. I'm sure these are very nice rods and I sure don't want to screw up... I'm thinking about ordering the AmTack brass ferrules and trying to figure out how to fit them. 

Is there any standard way to determine the correct ferrule size? I'm pretty nervous about cutting in the wrong spot and the ferrules not fitting right. Any wise advice or other suggestions on a better way to do this??? 

Thanks!!

KJ


----------



## Goags

Responses should be interesting. I've wondered for a long time about doing this. Personally, in this situation, I'd rather build him a couple on 2 pc blanks, than cut some he already likes and chance that he won't like the difference in feel that the ferrules will cause. Good luck, Kyle!


----------



## ellisredfish

Personally I would not do it for fear that the rods that he is used to fishing may not feel the same. Are the rods a high dollar type? You could use a fiberglass sleeve for a ferrule. You could offer to build him a couple of rods using some inexpensive but good blanks like FTU sells or some Tiger Eye blanks. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Zombie

I had a customer in Germany that wanted me to do the same thing. I looked for a similar blank in a two piece version but couldn't find one to fit his needs. I flat out refused to do it, just didn't feel comfortable doing it and didn't want to void the blank warranty. End result is he agreed with me and settled on a one-piece. We both sleep better at night, lol. Randy.


----------



## CoastalBent

Yeah, I may end up just trying to talk him out of it. I talked with Eddie Torres tonight about it and he gave me some good advice, but I figure its going to change the action quite a bit either way... He's leaving pretty soon, so I don't think I'm going to have enough time to get new rods going. I may just loan him a couple of my travel rods and see if that will work... I'll keep ya posted on what happens... Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*ferrules fitting*

:texasflagBENNIE BEUHLER
back in the day when we would glue the blank into the end of the handles they had to fit pretty snug. or they would come lose. it can be done, my experience with repairing broken blanks with dale clement splice kit that it had to really be a tight fit when you made the joints because of the flex of the rod would work the glue lose. 
what i would do is mic the blank where you want it cut then call the ferrule company and order the one that's closes to that size. when you get the ferrule in you have to mic each end of the ferrules' id then mic the rods' od and get your measurement as close as you can to the ferrule. once you are sure you can get a good close fit cut the blank. then clean the end of the rod up and find you some scrap blank stock that you can fit into the ends of the blank about inch or two down so you can give the blank a little strength.
once you have done all of this it is time to fit the pieces. you want to just have enough space for glue to bond. once you have all the fitting done you need to go to a hardware store or hobby shop and buy the best epoxy they have. you want more than a 60min, you want a 24 hr epoxy. the longer the drying time the harder and stronger it sets up. i would suggest jb weld but you would have to make more room in your fitting because of its thickness,but it would work.............have fun bennie

WWW.QUALITYTACKLERODS.COM


----------



## Raymond Adams

I could tell ya a couple different ways to do it but wouldn't advise it for anything above a 30lb rod and even then you'd have to spell out that he may not be has happy as he would like.

I was asked about doing the same thing for a frequent traveler and was strongly advised against it. I didn't accept the job. However, I have seen a couple of the guy's rods that another custom builder did for him though and under the right agreement and understanding I would do it for him if the opportunity presented itself again. The rods I saw had the old metal ferrules installed at the fore-grip very similar to how an Aftco uni-butt or the old wooden handled boat rods were built. This gave him the ability to to separate the handle from the rest of the blank and having the rod just short enough to get on a commercial plane. The 2 rods I saw were 40-50lb rods too!
Constructing a glass ferrule is not all that hard but you need the right blank material with the right wall thickness and ID that will fit the rod your cutting. That means checking a bunch of scrap stock (if you have it).
Doing it for the first time though on a client's rod is asking for trouble. Get a couple cheap blanks & read up then go to town and get comfortable with it before you even concider doing it for a client.

My 2cents


----------



## Fishtoys

Kyle I hope you didn't get discouraged, it is easy. Now a days they build these ferrules as easy as 1, 2, 3. The other 2 wright & Mcgills including ferrules were old school. They don't make them like that anymore that I know of. B brave Grasshopper :work:. Just cut the O.D blank to the exact i.d ferrule size, Apply epoxy set ferrules and set on the rod holders Vertically straight. Once completely glued wrap ferrules as discussed finished and they're good to go. Let me know if I could help. Nice talking to you. :smile:


----------



## CoastalBent

Thanks again, Eddie! I'm going to check out the rods this weekend, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*better safe than sorry*

did you understand what i said. did it make since to you. i forgot to add that you have to know the length of the ferrule so you can make the correct marks on the blank to mic. also it sound as though they plan on catching some large fish so add those pieces in the end of the rod. where you put the ferrule should not change the action of the rod any...... bennie


----------

